

Seth Godin: Three ways to help people get things done - martin_k
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2011/01/three-ways-to-help-people-get-things-done.html

======
hallmark
The title is a bit misleading. It's actually two ways to make people get
things done (which aren't very profound) and one way to help a small minority
become excellent (somewhat interesting).

How about, "Provide a cooperative environment and a few people may excel."

To address his points directly, if we scope the discussion down to managing
knowledge workers:

1\. I agree that yelling or harassing is almost never beneficial in the long
run.

2\. Competition in a group is always present as long as you are doling out the
biggest bonuses and raises to the "best" employees. What Seth doesn't consider
is that competition against an outside foe, be it another company or industry,
_can_ help motivate. X PRIZEs are a great example of this.

3\. I agree on his third point, though it gets a little hand-wavy here. I
suppose we're expected to buy one of Seth's books to get more details.

